

Show HN: Rabbit Hole, a free iOS App that randomly pulls a pic from imgur - bennyg
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rabbit-hole/id568398282?ls=1&mt=8

======
bennyg
Here's an album if you don't have an iPhone so you can check it out:
<http://imgur.com/a/GdCAC>

You can favorite pics (save to app to view), save to device and share to FB,
Twitter, Reddit, and Email. This is just a quick side-project we made, but
it's turned out to be super addicting. Let me know what you guys and gals
think!

------
botolo
Fantastic app! Add a preload of pics and a real slide effect! Contact me, I
had a similar idea with different content and we could build it together.

